# Wild Rider tactics



## tuupke (Jul 10, 2008)

Okey.. my last post gave me a sudden realisation of thruth.. I have to give you guys some tactics.. Wild Riders are my favorite units and you will soon see why.

First of all.. let's look at some stats:
glade riders are 24 points
- fast cavalry
- movement 9
- bows

.. okey thats great.. but for two more points you have:
- no bows (only negative side, the rest makes up for that bigtime!)
- strength 4
- WS 5,
- LD 9
- spears and light armor
- free musician
I'd say this makes up for the bows. But they also have:
Forest sprit rule: - magic attacks
- 5+ Ward save against non magical attacks
- immune to psychology (NO PANIC!!)
- fear on the turn they charge
- +1 A on the turn they dont charge
- 6+ Ward Save against magical attacks
- magic resistance (1)

I know. That's one BIG list!

The 5+ AS AND Ward Save gives them nice protection against some shooting and they can't panic. Plus the magic resistance and the small ward save gives them a good protection against magic. And with the "fast cavalry-move 9-fear on charge-str 4-spears" combination they are allmost unbeatable in combat if they charge in a flank.. and they can.. fast cavalry

now for my tactics:


*Bigass march block*

FIRST give une unit Wild riders (us 5 or 6) a Stb and 'the Banner of the Zenith' so they have 12" march block. I dont have to remind you how usefull this is as woodelves have very nice shooting so how longer it takes for the enemy to reach your glade guards, the more you kill.
SECOND you place your extra 3" Radius wood in the centre of the battlefield, must be on your tableside. Then you place the wild rider unit with the banner in that wood. (thats why you need max 6 models.. 7 doesnt fit in the wood. In the magic fase you move the wood further towards the enemy.. dont worry.. most players dont really see the use of this spell so it won't get dispelled a lot.

Now you are ready for your opponents turn. If they choose not to charge your wild riders they will only move 4" or 5". If they DO charge your Wild Riders, they're dead. You flee as charge reaction and next turn you rally on LD 10 (free musician and ld 9). Then the charging unit is stuck in the wood. It can't march, cant move a lot.. and you can cast tree singing and give the unit a lot of strength 5 hits.

what comes in handy with this tactic is a lvl 4 spellweaver with Calaingor's stave and a treeman. Then you can cast tree singing 4 times (with an extra inch more movement) and a 5th time with your treeman's bound spell. This means the unit stuck in the woods is extremely dead.


*Bigass Charge*

Yes. Woodelves can charge now!
The point of this tactic is to place 2 Wild rider units with at least 6 models, a SB and one prefered with a warbanner. The point is to move them in your first turn and leave them with their sides to your enemy, facing the center of the battlefield. some forests come in handy here to protect their flanks. (3" radius woods for example)If units pass by you charge in the flanks.. with both units!If they dont run from fear.. you have 6 str5 attacks and 6 str 3 attacks.. normally thats 4 kills.. with luck the enemy can kill one of your riders.. this means.. your enemy probably has: + 2 or + 3 (US, SB, 1W).. you have + 7 (SB, War Banner, Flank, 4W) that means you win your combat with 4 or 5 points and your enemy will almost automaticly flee! This is when you persue and kill 2 big units. You probably end up in a thirth unit with both of your other Wild Rider Units.. next combat phase they will flee too. If they dont flee automaticly because they need to take a fear test first.

Watch out! This Tactic does NOT work on T4 units (orcs, dwarves) and undead!


Well the rest is standard fast cavalry tactics.. you can combine certain parts of these two tactics but they will never be as effective if you only use one at a time. Plus you will need your extra 3" Radius wood for both of 'em.

I hope this will convince you to use your wild Riders some more. Have fun using them!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet tactic nice one, +rep for making a thread for the warhammer section


----------



## Lemartes (Dec 16, 2007)

Shame your Wild Riders cannot flee ... they have to hold the charge as they are immune to psychology.


----------

